# Huntsville Group seeks a DM



## Izod (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey all I and the rest of my group of 4 players are looking for a good DM to rum our games.  We are all willing to start from level 1 in nearly any campaign setting. We are all well versed in the D20 system.  We have played Frogotten Realms extensivly, D20 modern a little and D20 Call of Cthulla.  

WE can provide a place to play with lots of room and great food(I alwase cook something for our games)  We can even provide transportation or gas money or the like.  We are desperate for a game and none of us are any good at running games.

please email me at ogredag@hotmail.com if you would like to join us for some great fun!


----------

